# Some suspension modification questions for those in the know...



## wbwing (Feb 23, 2011)

So I'm looking into the suspension chassis modification options out there and would like some advice from those who already have many of these components.

To start off with, I really enjoy how quiet and smooth the car is right now, and I want to sacrifice as little as possible by any possible modifications. While I think the car is relatively composed as is, I feel like it could be better and it might be possible to improve the handling characteristics without sacrificing ride quality too much. I have a 2011 2LT. I'm mulling over making the following changes to accomplish my goals, I'd appreciate any input:

-Change sway bar from stock to ISM
-When my stock FR710s wear out switch to Nitto Motivo (17inch wheels also needed) or Michelin Primacy (for quietness + handling)
-Chassis bracing?

My question is if those changes are cost effective ways to get me to my goal... or am I better of leaving things as is?

Second, which chassis bracing should I go with? The 2pt rear is out if I get the sway (should I go with the 2pt brace instead of the sway?), so which other bars are the most effective? I don't want to buy the whole set, unless that really makes a HUGE difference.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Since i have a lot of things on my Car to help Handling, i can tell you this : Don't touch the suspension if you want to keep ride and noise level at your current level.

So the best thing for you would be Tires and Chassis braces. Personaly i love the Ultra Racing bars, they are of very high quality and for the Tires, the Primacy are an excellent idea for your goals.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

What is your goal? Chassis bracing won't hurt and shouldn't add any noise. I would def recommend the rear sway bar, best mod I have done to my car so far. Both Motivos and Primacy tires should be fairly quiet, and certainly quiter then the Firestones you have now however the Motivo's will most likely handle better. Never had Primacy's but I do have experience with the Motivo and it is a fantastic all around tire and amazing in the wet. A good set of coil overs will do wonders too just don't lower the car too much or it will really start to bang around on bumps. But as stated above as you increase the firmness of the suspension it won't make more noise per say, but it will translate the noise from the road and the chassis more because it is not as compliant.

If it were me:
Front/rear strut tower bars
Coil overs
Rear sway bar
Good tires

Call it done.


----------



## wbwing (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for the replies! My goal is to make the car feel more composed during aggressive turning, but still have a quiet and comfortable daily cruiser. My question about the rear bar is how much trunkspace does it block? I've needed every last inch of clearance on a few occasions when transporting goods, so I'm hesitant to cut into that. I don't think I would do coilovers because I'd like to maintain the stock road clearance. I'm leaning towards sway bar and front strut bar right now. Do any of the underbody braces outside of the rear 2 pt make a big difference?


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

It doesn't take up a lot of room but it is in a slightly awkward place. Also coil overs are adjustable so you can set them to whatever height you want.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

wbwing said:


> Thanks for the replies! My goal is to make the car feel more composed during aggressive turning, but still have a quiet and comfortable daily cruiser. My question about the rear bar is how much trunkspace does it block? I've needed every last inch of clearance on a few occasions when transporting goods, so I'm hesitant to cut into that. I don't think I would do coilovers because I'd like to maintain the stock road clearance. I'm leaning towards sway bar and front strut bar right now. Do any of the underbody braces outside of the rear 2 pt make a big difference?


Not much at all, also, in order to keep your ride comfortable, I would steer away from lowering springs and coilovers(unless ones can be found soft enough, but I seriously doubt it). I would recommend picking from the following list:

UR chassis braces
- Front
- Middle
UR Strut/Tower Brace
- Front
- Rear
Whiteline Sway Bar
- Rear
Whiteline End Links
- Front

Just take into account that you need to keep the mods even front to rear. I would start with the strut/tower braces and rear sway. If that isn't enough for you, I would then go to the chassis braces and front end links. Just keep in mind that no matter how much you do chassis wise, you will still have moderate body roll unless you get lowering springs or coilovers. They will both compromise comfort, however with the right coilovers you might be able to keep them at a soft enough setting to be comfortable, but theres no guarantee.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I have the front lower brace and it gives the car improved steering feel and response.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

NBrehm said:


> What is your goal? Chassis bracing won't hurt and shouldn't add any noise. I would def recommend the rear sway bar, best mod I have done to my car so far. Both Motivos and Primacy tires should be fairly quiet, and certainly quiter then the Firestones you have now however the Motivo's will most likely handle better. Never had Primacy's but I do have experience with the Motivo and it is a fantastic all around tire and amazing in the wet. A good set of coil overs will do wonders too just don't lower the car too much or it will really start to bang around on bumps. But as stated above as you increase the firmness of the suspension it won't make more noise per say, but it will translate the noise from the road and the chassis more because it is not as compliant.
> 
> If it were me:
> Front/rear strut tower bars
> ...


DON'T buy coil-overs if you want to keep nice ride and comfort, believe me, i know...


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Poje said:


> DON'T buy coil-overs if you want to keep nice ride and comfort, believe me, i know...


Depends on the coil overs/spring rate and how much you lower the vehicle.


----------

